# What is your RoboHornet Pro score?



## SchumannFrequency (Dec 22, 2022)

You can take the test on this page: https://testdrive-archive.azurewebsites.net/Performance/RoboHornetPro/Default.html
I score a result of *2.842 seconds*:



I use Clear Linux and my browser is Firefox 108.0 (64-bit) and I use the following hardware:
_Intel i3-3240 @ 3.392GHz + 4GB RAM @1600MHZ single channel + NVIDIA GTX 650 1GB + EVO 850 500GB_

I am interested in what you get in this general web benchmark and please also mention hardware, operating system and browser version.
It would be nice to see what more recent systems score on this (old) benchmark.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 22, 2022)

Seems to score between 1.65-1.7 seconds.
Thumbnail:


Firefox 108.0.1 64 bit/Windows 10 pro/ i3-12100F/2x8 GB DDR 4 @3200MHz CL16/RTX 3060 Ti/256 GB Adata Spectrix s40g NVMe system drive.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 22, 2022)

Waterfox G5.1.1 (based on Firefox 102) with the system in my profile.


----------

